# Crawler harnesses



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

I have been tying crawler harnesses on the evenings when I can't get out fishing mostly Colorado blades but purchased a bunch of willow leaf blades at the holy mackerel flea market just wondering if anyone has had success with using these blades and any tips on using single or tandem blades and amount and types of beads


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I use Colorado blades at 1.5 mph and less…Willows both single and double at speeds greater than 1.5mph…it’s all about getting line twist with Colorado‘s at higher speeds…just my way of running harnesses…I’m sure that you’re gonna get a lot of good advice on the way others do it…good luck


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

What kind of blade clevis are you using?
Metal ones tear the line up pretty quick.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Like Joe said . Willows for higher speeds , Colorado for lower speeds .I will troll Colorado blades up to 2 or slightly more . 
I tie my Colorado trolling harnesses different than my willow harnesses . I put a extra bead or two in between the hook and clevis on my willow harnesses since the blades are longer . 

Fyi . Purples with pink backed blades Double willow harnesses pulled behind dipseys are a great tool in summer . A mix of Pink, Purple and pearl beads are a good combo for this harness.


----------



## OHeyes (Dec 25, 2017)

Clevis: I use Dutch Fork 









Dutch Fork No Loss Quik Change Clevis | FishUSA


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Carpn said:


> Like Joe said . Willows for higher speeds , Colorado for lower speeds .I will troll Colorado blades up to 2 or slightly more .
> I tie my Colorado trolling harnesses different than my willow harnesses . I put a extra bead or two in between the hook and clevis on my willow harnesses since the blades are longer .
> 
> Fyi . Purples with pink backed blades Double willow harnesses pulled behind dipseys are a great tool in summer . A mix of Pink, Purple and pearl beads are a good combo for this harness.


Thanks for the tips sorry so long for feedback new to forum still learning how to navigate


----------

